
LSTM for Human Activity Recognition - GChevalier
https://github.com/guillaume-chevalier/LSTM-Human-Activity-Recognition/
======
visarga
So, did the LSTM find out what the human was doing?

------
zump
Why haven't any HAR's become commercially popular?

~~~
nharada
Activity trackers like Fitbit can do this to some extent

~~~
zump
No gyro, not enough information.

~~~
GChevalier
I also tried my code without the gyro, and incredibly, the accuracy is still
pretty high (86.90% rather than 90.77%).

~~~
zump
Have you tried your classifier with a different accelerometer dataset? That
will be a good test of generalization.

~~~
GChevalier
I am co-writing a paper with a Ph.D. student and he is currently working on
trying with other datasets. We are also trying different architectures,
combining multiple LSTMs (stacked, residual connections + batch normalization,
bidirectional LSTMs, and on)

